# Farbe bekennen - was GT Fahrern so unter die Haut geht



## planetsmasher (6. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen!

darauf hier mal wieder einen Thread der etwas anderen Art zu starten, hat mich divergents' Hinweis auf seine anstehende Pikerei gebracht. Hier haben doch sicherlich einige User bunte oder auch nichtsobunte Kunstwerke auf der Haut vorzuweisen. Kann mich da an das Haida-Tribal von der RM-Ketzerei erinnern. Versus hat sicherlich nen Johnny Cash-Porträt auf dem Bizeps und Steve hat mindestens XX auf dem Handgelenk.
Nachdem ja geinkte Menschen meistens sehr zeigefreudig sind und es hier im Forum von "Posern" (gar nicht negativ gemeint) geradezu wimmelt: Her damit - Show YOUR Tat!

Ich verspreche, dann dass ich meine Tinte auch demnächst vorstelle, komm grad nur nicht an meinen Laptop ran.


Also bin gespannt wer schönes vorzuweisen hat. Und bin gespannt ob sich tatsächlich jemand vielleicht sogar was GT-spezifisches stechen lassen hat....


bunte Grüsse

PS


----------



## Sascha123 (6. Januar 2010)

Aber bitte nich solche Kunstwerke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (6. Januar 2010)

Mist jetzt hab ich 5 Euro verloren. Ich hatte auf jemanden anderes gewettet, der hier zuerst Müll postet. Du wärst mein 2. Tipp gewesen.

Ich weiss es war etwas subtil aber YOUR <- grossgeschrieben hätte doch unter Erwachsenen echt reichen müssen. Sind ja nicht im KTWR hier.
Also wenn das Tattoo Deines ist: Respekt. Witziges Motiv. Technische Umsetzung halt net ganz soo pralle.
Wenn nicht: WTF?


----------



## Al-Capone (6. Januar 2010)

sascha123 schrieb:


> aber bitte nich solche kunstwerke!




wer kommt auf solche ideen?


----------



## Sascha123 (6. Januar 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Mist jetzt hab ich 5 Euro verloren. Ich hatte auf jemanden anderes gewettet, der hier zuerst Müll postet. Du wärst mein 2. Tipp gewesen.



Na, Na wer wird denn gleich so zimperlich sein.
Sorry, det war ene unkontrollierbare Handlung. 

Sollten wir uns mal persönlich sehen, bekommst du den 5er wieder
und jetzt sach ich hier mangels Kompetenz auch nichts mehr.


----------



## gtbiker (6. Januar 2010)

Hab keine Tätowierungen und halt auch nix davon. Bezug zu GT sollte schon da sein, sonst machts keinen Sinn. Aber eine Frage hab ich: Nur Tätowierungen oder auch Anderes (was weiß ich, was es noch für menschliche Auswüchse abscheulichen Wahnsinns gibt....) mit Bezug?
Vielleicht hat ja einer ein GT-Logo aus Titan unter der Haut sitzen?


----------



## planetsmasher (7. Januar 2010)

ich seh schon, hier muss mal einer mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. Sonst geht der Thread völlig sang- und klanglos unter. Hab zum Glück im Büro ein paar Pics gefunden. Büddeschööön:

Ist nat. wie ein Fahrrad niemals fertig - heuer gehts mit der Innenseite des Unterschenkels weiter.
Falls jetzt wieder einer unbedingt nen Bezug zu GT braucht: der Phönix weil mein Terramoto jetzt schon zum 3. Mal aus der Asche auferstanden ist. 

Gestochen wurde es übrigens von Snüden vom Monkey Business Tattoo in Forchheim.


So, jetzt sind die anderen dran...



Cheers 

PS


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Januar 2010)

Hui, schöner Phönix! Tolle Farben. Das erste Bild ist leider ein wenig verschwommen, aber beim zweiten erkennt man das gute Handwerk. Man sagt ja, beim ersten Tattoo bleibt es selten. Ich hadere noch....


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2010)

nicht schlecht! da hat man wenigstens was zu gucken wenn man dir hinterherstrampelt.


----------



## planetsmasher (7. Januar 2010)

hmm. kommt nur recht selten vor, dass mir jemand hinterherstrampelt. Höchstens ältere Herren auf dem Einkaufsrad die sich in meinen Windschatten hängen. 

BTW: ich hab jetzt (trotz kaum sportlicher Betätigung) den BodyMassIndex von Iggy Pop. Ist die berühmte KuK-Diät. Auf Dauer ist des aber nix.


----------



## divergent! (8. Januar 2010)

au fein schmerzen.......nix fürs rad oder zum thema rad aber es spiegelt einen beschissenen lebensabschnitt wieder. ist aber noch lange nicht fertig. werden noch gut 10 stunden arbeit einfließen. da gibts nachher keine freie stelle mehr

die ersten beiden sind kurz nach den outlines. waren gut 2,5h arbeit.









das war die 2. sitzung. lecker 4 stunden schwarzmalerei. der untere teil wird wohl im februar fertig. ich werd mir mal in kassel wieder nen termin holen wo ich grad am schreiben bin.









mal sehen was sich mein tino noch so einfallen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (8. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Hat zwar nix mit GT zu tun, aber wenigstens mit dem Thema Bike 





Ciao, Splat


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Januar 2010)

Die Yeti-Wade ist witzig, der rest: auweia.

Aber Ihr seid ja erwachsen und wisst, was Ihr tut.
Ich zumindest würde mir ein Tatoo niemals antun.


----------



## planetsmasher (8. Januar 2010)

die Yeti-Wade find ich auch Hammer. Aber ich glaub ohne passendes Yeti, wohl eher ein Sakrileg.
Was könnte man sich den schönes von GT inken lassen? Einen Unterschenkel in Team-Scream-Design wär doch was für die Fetischisten hier...


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Januar 2010)

Wäre die Fusssohle nicht so problematisch, fänd ich ja den "all terra" Schriftzug drauf recht passend! 

@divergent: Ich kann die Schattierungen der Schädel irgendwie nicht verstehen - ist das von Vorlage?


----------



## divergent! (8. Januar 2010)

wieso? die schädel sind noch nicht fertig! so wie der linke siehts dann unten auch aus komplett. der obere teil ist ne orig vorlage. der wird auch noch schattiert und sieht dann aus wie ein stück ausm fels gehauen. und drum herum kommt auch noch was. nur wissen wir beide noch nicht so recht was....da wird dann improvisiert.


----------



## muttipullover (8. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TWO-AUTHENTIC...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item5ad1c5cc54
Bei dem Logo könnte ich echt schwach werden.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Januar 2010)

Das (oder so ähnlich) hatte unser ehemaliger GT Händler auf der Wade.
Ist leider mit GT in die Pleite gegangen (1999-2000). Sehr Schade.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2010)

naja solche speziellen tattoos fänd ich etwas doof. geschmäcker ändern sich ja...
aber den inkakrams da aufm rücken vom divergenten florian find ich sehr kuhl. die schädel passen zwar optisch nich ganz so doll dazu, aber es fetzt.


----------



## planetsmasher (8. Januar 2010)

vorallem weil der Bridgestone Schriftzug ja auch mal echt kakke aussieht


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2010)

hee... garnich. aber das problem dabei dürfte sein, dass das ganze dann eher kaum mit alten mtbs verbindung gebracht werden würde


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> naja solche speziellen tattoos fänd ich etwas doof. geschmäcker ändern sich ja...
> aber den inkakrams da aufm rücken vom divergenten florian find ich sehr kuhl. die schädel passen zwar optisch nich ganz so doll dazu, aber es fetzt.




die schädel passen dann schon...warts ab wenns fertig ist.

so ein radspezifisches tattoo ist ne geschmackssache. ich kenne genug leute die sich einfach zuknättern lassen weil sie bock drauf haben. egal welche motive. da sitzt dann zur not zwischen den ganzen schädeln auch mal biene maja oder so. künstlerisch ist sowas zwar nach wie vor wertvoll aber eine tätowierung ohne geschichte , denke ich bereut man irgendwann mal.

ich kann ja von arbeitswegen mich auch nur an stellen bemalen lassen wo es meine kunden nicht sehen....also leider nur bis oberarm. wobei ich gerne bis zum handgelenk hätte.

aber ich befürchte daß ich das trotzdem noch machen werde.....trage ich halt lange ärmel im sommer

das gt logo ist aber trotzdem ne coole sache zumal wenn die farben so knallig rüberkommen. leider wird man mit farben nicht ewig freude haben gerade an sonnengeplagten körperteilen.

z7um yeti tattoo...da du ja eh haare am bein hast....wie wärs mit rundherum rasieren und den yeti nen echten pelz wachsen lassen?


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Januar 2010)

Das wäre ein Logo das unter die Haut geht


----------

